# This is too good for my own joke forum...



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A young man moved into a new apartment on his own, and 
went to the lobby to put his name on his mailbox. 
While there, an attractive young lady came out of the apartment next 
to the mailboxes wearing a robe.

The boy smiled at the young woman and she started a conversation 
with him. As they talked, her robe slipped open, and it was obvious 
that she had nothing else on. The poor kid broke into a sweat trying 
to maintain eye contact.

After a few minutes, she placed her hand on his arm and said, "Let's 
go to my apartment, I hear someone coming." He followed her into her 
apartment; she closed the door and leaned against it, allowing her 
robe to fall off completely.

Now nude, she purred at him, "What would you say is my 
best feature?"

Flustered and embarrassed, he finally squeaked, "It's got to be your 
ears!"

Astounded, and a little hurt she asked, "My ears? Look at these 
breasts; they are full and 100% natural! I work out every day!

My butt is firm and solid! Look at my skin -- no 
blemishes anywhere! 
How can you think that the best part 
of my body is my ears?"

Clearing his throat, he stammered, "Outside, when you 
said you heard someone coming? That was me."


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Read this a couple of minutes ago and everytime I think of the punchline I start giggling ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: good one John


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: good one John


was good three years ago aswell!

Trev - you not got anything better to do with your time? :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Leave him alone I've only been here two years I missed all of these :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Even less of an excuse, you need to get some more spare time then! He's only been here a few weeks :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------

